# Thursday nighter at berlin



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm thinking of fishing at Berlin tonight. Can anyone tell me, are they still going out of Les' and starting at 5:30? Thank You


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

cedar1 said:


> I'm thinking of fishing at Berlin tonight. Can anyone tell me, are they still going out of Les' and starting at 5:30? Thank You


Yes to all of the above. Come on out, it's a fun time!


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey cullin' - What's it taking to win out there? How many boats-average?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

anyone have results from last night


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

A friend and I went out there last nite to fish but, since he can only fish one of the tournys it really didnt justify paying the $30 initiation fee. Well, it turned out that we did really well, imagine that. The bite was great for us, I hope eveyone else did well.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

jeff-bob said:


> Hey cullin' - What's it taking to win out there? How many boats-average?


It's been right around 7-8lbs. to win. Not too bad when you consider 9 and change has been taking the last couple big events.

Turnout has been a little disappointing with 12-15 boats each week but it's a good bunch of guys and everyone has a good time.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

williamonica0214 said:


> anyone have results from last night


1. 7.69 (me  )
2. 7.48
3. 7.02

Big bass was 2.97 I believe.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

cedar1 said:


> A friend and I went out there last nite to fish but, since he can only fish one of the tournys it really didnt justify paying the $30 initiation fee. Well, it turned out that we did really well, imagine that. The bite was great for us, I hope eveyone else did well.


Isn't that how it always goes! Hope some of those bites were big smallies for ya!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

cullin had all the wieghts correct except big bass was2.94 can fault a guy by only being point 03 off lol 1st place was shriver and evans with 7.69 2nd was miller and stowe with 7.48 3rd was quessenberry and quessenberry with 7.02 and miller & stowe had big bass with 2.94. there was 5 limmits out of 12 teams not bad after a major storm had just went thru. the championship pot is at $525 after 8 tournaments we have 10 more tournaments to go so that should more than double. it takes 9 tournaments to make it to the championship so there is still time for new teams to make it. each team that fishes the championship will pay a $50 entry fee wich will be put 100 percent in with the pot that is growing now plus i have 4 sponcers that will be adding prizes to be givin away at the championship. at the championship i will give each person a raffle ticket free of charge and who ever has the ticket for the prize at hand will be givin that prize from our sponcers. there has been some changes out there this year and these guys are doing a great job my hat is off to them for thier efforts in trying to build this up.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

who won ? thursday night


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Mike does a fantastic job on these tourneys. Everything is upfront and fairly run. I'd love to see more people out at these. If I make it back from Columbus on time Reel Lady and I plan on fishing this Thursday.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i want to thank reelman & reelady and cullin for the nice things they have to say about what we are trying to do at berlin. promoting our sport is the key to keeping our sport alive and when class act people like these are saying nice things its a big help thank you


----------

